# CPT for colon prep



## nicolaismom (Feb 7, 2018)

We're attempting to request PA for an outpatient colon prep being done on a patient w/ cerebral palsy. I'm having a doozy of a time finding a CPT that covers this? Ultimately I went w/ unspecified procedure, colon and sent all chart notes, listing the palsy as primary. Am I missing something? Has anyone found a code that is more specific?


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 7, 2018)

Isn't colon prep normally just done as a self-administered prescription?  What kind of 'procedure' exactly are they planning to do for this patient?  There really isn't enough information in the description 'colon prep' to even begin to select a CPT code - even an unlisted code requires a full description of what exactly is done.


----------

